# 1214 - super fast or infection?



## Adr_0 (22/10/13)

So I pitched what I guess was around 0.8mcells/mL° of yeast into a Chimay red/dubbel on Sunday night.

The batch was about 13L from the pilot rig. The starter was around 750mL on a stir plate for 18hrs and about 1.036 starting gravity (pretty normal), then chilled for 4hrs, poured the liquor off, warmed back up to 18°C for 2hrs, added maybe 500mL of the fresh wort, let it sit at 18°C for another 2hrs, then threw it in.

I raised the temp to 19°C after 48hrs and just did a check on the gravity, which has gone from 1.065 to 1.029 in 48hrs... that's suspiciously fast considering it's mid-range for pitching rate (0.8mc/mL° where 0.5-1 is normal for an ale)... or does this yeast absolutely hammer?

I got a fair chunk of banana and some phenols but nothing really cidery, acidic, rubbery or solventy I guess, but still sounds suspiciously fast.

I should clarify that I thought this yeast was slow to start but it's not... :unsure: RDWHAH?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (22/10/13)

RDWHAH anyway I say. I just dumped 150L on the lawn from an infection and im still relaxed.....ah hem, sort of


----------



## mxd (23/10/13)

leave it alone for another week then try it, let your taste buds be the decider, I've used the yeast once but I don't take readings till about 10-14 days.


----------



## Ross (23/10/13)

good active starter pitched directly in, sounds pretty normal to me.
1214 is a notoriously slow starter but you had it well going before pitching.


----------



## Adr_0 (23/10/13)

thanks gents, I will leave it a week and see how she goes.

Any reason at all to move to a secondary - mostly given the SG, but even that isn't really that high - or will i be ok to keep it on the yeast for 3 weeks?


----------



## Ross (23/10/13)

it will be fine for 3 weeks


----------



## Adr_0 (23/10/13)

awesome, thanks Ross.


----------



## Smokomark (23/10/13)

If it's hit fg after 3 weeks or so , I D-rest for 2-3 days and then cold crash at 2 deg for another 2 to 3 weeks on the yeast cake, It cleans up a treat.


----------

